# EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2017)

*EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

						EK Water Blocks hat die Wasserkühlungsserie EK-MLC Phoenix offiziell veröffentlicht. Sie beerbt die längst eingestellten Predator-Systeme, ist allerdings modularer aufgebaut. Käufer können sich für eine Radiator-Pumpen-Einheit, ein CPU- und ein GPU-Modul entscheiden, die allesamt vorbefüllt sind und über Schnellkupplungen miteinander verbunden werden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

Also nur wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln (selber konfektionieren für Dummies).


----------



## Chukku (29. November 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

Klingt erstmal nicht schlecht.

Macht allerdings erst dann wirklich Sinn, wenn die vorbefüllten Radiatoren (ohne Pumpe) dann später auch ins Angebot mit aufgenommen werden.
Wird aber sicher in den nächsten Monaten nachkommen.

Bei den Fluid Gaming Sets hat es ja auch ein paar Monate gedauert, bis die Einzelteile aus Alu verfügbar waren.


----------



## CvBuron (29. November 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

Da sollten aber noch dringend Checks im Konfigurator eingebaut werden, ob das was der Kunde da treibt einen Sinn hat oder nicht... 

Habe mir gerade einen 120mm Radiator plus Intel CPU Modul und Modul für GTX 1080 Ti Strix "gebaut". Ein 120mm Radiator auf einem i7-7820x OC und einer 1080 Ti OC, das gibt sicher spaßige Wassertemperaturen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*



CvBuron schrieb:


> Da sollten aber noch dringend Checks im Konfigurator eingebaut werden, ob das was der Kunde da treibt einen Sinn hat oder nicht...
> 
> Habe mir gerade einen 120mm Radiator plus Intel CPU Modul und Modul für GTX 1080 Ti Strix "gebaut". Ein 120mm Radiator auf einem i7-7820x OC und einer 1080 Ti OC, das gibt sicher spaßige Wassertemperaturen



Der beiliegende Lüfter ist mit 2.200 U/min spezifiziert. Ohne Übertaktung und in realen Anwendungen könnte das tatsächlich ausreichen, eine Vega LCE entwickelt ähnlich viel Wärme bei vergleichbarer Kühloberfläche. Zwar wäre es sinnvoll, wenn das System automatisch einen Varder Furious (3.000 U/min) und einen Gehörschutz mit in den Warenkorb packen würde, aber warum sollte man eine Konfiguration für High-End-Mini-PCs verhindern?


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

Wäre interessant, ob da noch eine 420er nachkommt um gegen die Eisbaer 420 anzutreten.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

ja da der Eisbaer der einzige 420mm AiO ist den ich auch kenne. Nur wollen mir die "Schnellkupplungen" nicht gefallen


----------



## InfoStudent (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

soweit ich sehen kann kann man aber mit anderen Tubes und 4 Fittings die Eisbaer "relativ leicht" modden?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EK-MLC Phoenix: EKWB veröffentlicht modulare Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlungen*

war auch ein Gedanke von mir da ich die GPU immer wieder durch eine neue wechseln werde braucht die kein Wasserkühler die und den Kühler jedesmal neu kaufen ne danke.
Aber die Idee hatt was mit Hard/Softtube und neuen Fittings.


----------

